# 2013 outy 1000 rear driveshaft help??



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

On my outy rear drive there is a bolt in the rear yoke to the diff and on mine there is supposed to be one on the front yoke to the tranny. I had been hearing a lil clunk every once in a while. I looked for it and found the bolt out of the driveshaft yoke to the tranny. Any idea how to put the bolt in or should I take it back to the dealer? Perry


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Something like that should be covered under warranty... But, if it's something as easy as just replacing a bolt in the shaft, I don't think dragging it to the dealer and waiting 3 or 4 weeks for them to get to it, would be worth the trouble.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Not much room to work. In front of u-joint, need to know if bolt can be replaced without taking drive shaft out?? Looked in 2012 service manual looks like lots to do wheels off, remove trailing arms?? Turning drive shaft certain places looks like a lil more room. But, me do not know. Just wanting a lil more info???


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

*PITA !!!!!!!!*

Got the bolt back in WITH LOCKTITE. WORST PROBLEM WAS GETTING THE RIGHT FLOORBOARD OFF. Then the Rear master cylinder loose & Out of the way (didn't have to disconnect lines). Bolt was a lil PITA no room but,got it started finally. Now to put master cylinder back and floorboards. Perry:banana:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool :rockn:


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

No clue on the issue, but I did see a renegade loose his driveshaft on the trail. So this might be a recall or something..


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, that was not the clunk as I thought. I gave up looking for it and took to the dealer. I think its from the rear suspension somewhere?? Dealer not so sure had to leave he was looking at the slack in tranny (twisting front drive shaft). Hope its in the rear suspension not tranny.......It was the rear sway arm bushings the main ones that attach to frame. Poor design they wont take grease all the way around unless you work at it. Grease,rock the quad,grease,rock the quad,etc,etc. Finally no more clunk.. Looking at some aftermarket bushings gonna get them.LOTS of people have been complaining about this problem.....Perry


----------

